# advantages and disadvantages of Provincial Visa



## kchaitu4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Guys,

Need some info.

What are the advantages and disadvantages of Provincial Visa?

Am I bound only to that province? cant go anywhere else in Canada apart from the Province that I got Visa from?

What is the minimum time i have to stay in that province before I move to different place?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you consulted the website(s) of the provinces you are considering applying to?

Each province has its own set of rules on how to apply, who gets approved and what happens after a Provincial Nomination has been offered. You would be best to consult the applicable government websites to see what their *province specific* terms and conditions are.

Also keep in mind that the nominating province submits all nominations for skilled workers and entrepreneurs directly to CIC's Centralized Intake Office (CIO) _*according to the limits established by the annual federal government levels plan*_, and since participating province has a limited number of Certificates of Nomination that can be issued every year, it would go without saying that the province will only select the strongest eligible applications received for nomination. 

The successful provincial nominee must submit a permanent resident visa application to the CIO. Once the visa has been issued, _the visa holder travels directly the nominating province to *begin working or to start a business according to the terms of their nomination*_.


It wouldn't be fair to the other applicants who didn't receive a PNP for British Columbia and are still waiting in the Express Entry pool if you were to have applied for and were granted a Provincial Nomination to say Prince Edward Island and instead decided to go to British Columbia.

Also, the provincial government would be offering you a Nomination on the understanding that you would be coming to Canada to settle in that province and help contribute to the provincial economy by seeking employment and spending money in the province while establishing your new life in Canada... the province that gives you the nomination is setting aside $$$ for you to come to the province - it wouldn't be fair to that province (who have gone to the effort of nominating you to come to Canada) or the one you end up in (who weren't expecting you and who also had to refuse nominations for those who applied to them) if you were to get in through one and decide to go and live in another, once you arrived.


----------

